
Cool Workspaces - dawie
http://tutorialblog.org/cool-workspaces/
======
dfranke
Seven monitors is a bit of overkill (no offense, Trevor), at least for normal
hacking. I have three 22"ers and I think that's about the useful limit. Even
with three I already need to use a keyboard-controlled tiling window manager
(xmonad) because anything else is too slow/unwieldly,

